
Show HN: Click Analytics:Ready-to-use platform to manage,summarize &analyze data - vipulmehta13
http://www.clickanalytics.co.in
======
vipulmehta13
Feedback survey
[https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/K96ZP6F](https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/K96ZP6F)

------
vipulmehta13
Added guest login.

